# Finally Changes Are coming To Nissan Leaf



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Finally some real changes are coming to the new Nissan Leaf. Nissan is upping the ante against Chevy Bolt. 



The Nissan Leaf made changes to its second generation model this year, as they’re obviously trying to expand its market for more customers, particularly younger ones with the electric vehicle/clean energy dynamic. By making the Leaf less ugly and producing different variants for specific purposes, not only makes it more competitive against others like Bolt and Model 3, but it may also create a larger customer base, especially a younger one.


What is the most anticipated change you want to see in a new Nissan Leaf. Mine is the battery cooling system.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Price reduction.
Availability in Australia.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> Price reduction.
> Availability in Australia.



How much has the price reduced in Australia? Or did I misunderstand? Is it reduced or is it your desire to see that change?


Thank you.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

electrico said:


> How much has the price reduced in Australia? Or did I misunderstand? Is it reduced or is it your desire to see that change?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I think they mean they would like to see the [non 2011/2012] model Leaf in Australia and at a reduced price.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Thermal management 
2. 60kwhr battery


----------



## nickC29 (Jul 18, 2018)

This study sums it up nicely https://www.autolist.com/electric#section=news&s=a people are most worried about overall reliability and charging time. I would love to see the Leaf continues to make advancements in price, safety, and battery.


----------

